# Catching bigger flatheads but still small



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

My flatheads are getting bigger but still only halfway there. Took the kayak to the scioto/peepee creek mouth again and did a little better. Pictured is my biggest this year, scale broken but it was 26 inches long and had a big old gut. Also caught a second one that was only half the size (3-4 lbs) and a channel that was a little larger than that. 

Although I'm out there for 20 # and over cats it was nice to something the resembled an adult flatty this year. And im happy anytime I tie into channels over 5#. Plus out of the kayak these fish feel like monsters. The two gar however not a fun catch in the yak. I just hope that if I catch a monster this year that it is in the kayak cause that will be a wild ride.

2 pics of the same flathead.























Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Good catch man! From what i have found usually a spot where your only getting juveniles thats usually all you will get in that spot. Try moving around a little. Go down river if possible! Your gettin em though!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice, that would be fun in a kayak


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Your a braver man than me thats for sure, lol. Alone in the dark on a kayak on a river? Yeah I'd be to paranoid to enjoy myself. 

I've come to appreciate the smaller flatheads as of late, I haven't got one over 30 in over 5 years. Did they pull you around on that thing? lol


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Iv catfished alone a lot over the last few years, between guys going out of state for college, military, and work I just don't have many fishing buddies left. I think sitting in the yak in the dark is better than being alone on the bank with your back to the woods. But neither one bothers me much. 

Yea they give you a good tug. Iv caught a few fish around 10# in the yak and they take me where they want until they run out of gas. That doesn't take long with a 10# fish, but when I get over that 20 mark ill be in for some battles. Keeping them from snags is the hardest part. But I don't think I will have to worry about broken lines or spit hooks as much because there ie so much give in the kayak. I drop a small brick tied to a rope to keep me from drifting as much if I'm fishing one spot but I don't think it will stop a fish from taking me where he wants. And ill tie off to brush in the river but it I hook a hog I think I would untie and ride it like a bull! Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

What bait you using


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

